# Anyone else hate selling things?



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Just like the subject says - does anyone else hate trying to sell the things you don't use anymore?

Listing it for sale...
Answering random questions about it...
Entertaining the inevitable lowball offers...
Telling people no, I won't drive _ miles out of my way to meet to sell this $_ item...​
I find myself debating at what dollar value it's worth trying to sell something, versus just considering it fully depreciated and throwing it away.

I've never had a yard/garage sale. Maybe that would be a better way to get rid of unwanted items of nominal value, but I think it would introduce its own set of headaches.

We take our old clothes to a thrift store, but they're picky about what they'll take and what they won't take.

What do you do with the things you want to get rid of that aren't necessarily trash, but aren't worth the headache of trying to sell?


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Agreed. Pain in the butt. I've used Facebook Marketplace with success if it's of any value and wanted. I sold two Kayaks with spring with ease. I either didn't answer low ballers or would tell them I'd rather burn it for fun than sell it at that price.

We have a store near us that is Christian based and takes anything really and sells it very cheaply which in turn funds various programs for folks in need.


----------



## ENC_Lawn (Sep 9, 2018)

100% agree.

I feel the exact same way...not to mention the times I have not took the time to calculate shipping correctly and by the time I ate the shipping cost / time / aggravation of listing something...I went backwards!


----------



## wiread (Aug 27, 2019)

I've gotten better over the years. I don't I try to give all pertinent info in the ad. I copy and paste when people ask questions mostly. I have the simple, "no i'm not going to let it go for that" for low balls. I usually price it to sell though too.

If it's KBB is 800 bucks I'm not trying to get 3K on a 20 year old snowmobile like some.

you can start to see who's serious and who's not. If I list something, I want to sell it of course so I'll respond to most everyone and find I can quickly with the info they want without it eating up any more time than I sit in front of a computer anyway.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

If you hate garage sales and resale shops, I would consider donating to a local charity. I donate to the John 3:16 Mission which helps the homeless, hungry, poor and at-risk of the Tulsa community. They will accept just about anything.


----------



## jimbeckel (May 27, 2018)

Ware said:


> Just like the subject says - does anyone else hate trying to sell the things you don't use anymore?
> 
> Listing it for sale...
> Answering random questions about it...
> ...


If it's lawn related, I offer it up on here for free. I have sold some things on Craigslist, I tell the buyer that I will meet in the parking lot of the local police department. Household items get donated to our local thrift store. I try to take re-sellable items that they can put back out for sale without much work. I also donate clothes there as well.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Salvation army or a local thrift store will take most things.

Ive posted things on Craigslist/facebook for free and put it near the end of the driveway so you dont need to talk to anybody.

Also the free sign option at the end of the driveway has worked well.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Most clothing items we will donate to our church as they have a trailer on the side of the church you can put them in. They take it and resell it for cheap at a store they have in town and I know it's going towards a good cause. For most other things we will just put it on the curb and put a post on our neighborhood FB page that it's FREE for the taking. I too am not a fan of selling stuff as it's just a PIA to do it. Luckily I don't have much stuff I "need" to sell very often.


----------



## Rig2 (Sep 3, 2018)

I am lucky. I tell my wife what I think it's worth and she does the rest. She could sell ice to an Eskimo. She has the gift of the gab. The money goes to her coffee fund and it's out of my life.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

I donate or throw away. Not worth the headache most of the time. Even some donation stuff is a hassle, I just put at end of the road and usually people take it.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Putting stuff out at the end of the driveway really does work. We have a community yard sale once a year and I clean house and put it all up there. Easy.

If it's something nice we'll watch and see how quick it goes. Kind of like the guessing car color game.

I just put out a small shelf my wife's friend gave her. I replaced it with a heavy duty HDX one. That's a pet peeve of mine. The bringing home of "stuff".


----------



## BobLovesGrass (Jun 13, 2020)

When I lived in town I put stuff to the curb all the time, once I pit a recliner out and someone stopped before I got back to the garage, which was all of 70ft away. Now I am on a rural cul de sac so it doesn't work so well.

My wife brings kids clothes to "once upon a child" and dabbles in marketplace but mostly we donate or give away. Always seem to know someone who knows someone who could use things.
Have a Habitat for Humanity ReStore near by as well


----------



## Uk0724 (May 1, 2019)

I always love it when I have something for sale and people call wanting to "trade" for it instead of buy. You would be surprised what people want to trade. I've never been offered anything but junk.

Yes...I hate selling things. LOL


----------



## david_ (Aug 22, 2019)

Selling is terrible. I always try to give it away first to family or friends. If that fails, and it's cheap, goes to the curb.

If it's less than $200, I sell it from the front porch and tell them to leave the money under the mat. I don't let the transaction impact my plans at all.

More than that, I price low and am selective with my buyers. Dumb questions or terrible grammar and I pass.


----------



## NJ-lawn (Jun 25, 2018)

Every spring my neighborhood has a block sale. We clean out the basement and setup a table in the driveway. I love when people walk up look at the price and say I'll give you .50 cents. Lol really..... tell you what I'll throw it out on the curb. Dig through it later


----------



## rhanna (Jun 7, 2017)

I prefer facebook marketplace over craigslist. I can see someone's facebook profile and sometimes we have similar friends which is nice. I price things to sell with not much room to negotiate. I'd say 9/10 of the time I get several hits early on with various offers. My normal response is I just listed this item and I'd like to get that price. Many times that's enough to sell the item at the price I listed. Washers, dryers, old lawn mowers, reel mower... Some things I just put free even if there is some value and that stuff goes really quick. I've even given stuff or sold stuff to people that came to buy other things.


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

I try to sell them dirt cheap to make it easy to get rid of. If not, give it away. Last resort is to take it to the dump.


----------



## SWB (Sep 22, 2018)

Thirty tears ago my wife wanted to have a garage sale. I didn't like the idea but told her ok as long as I didn't have anything to do with it. Well half way through the sale she decided she had to run out for something and asked me to watch the garage ( I had no idea how a garage sale worked). While I'm there a woman comes up to me and says 10. I said 10 what? She hands me an item that was marked 25 cents and says 10 cents. I just said here take it lol....I absolutely will never understand opening up your property to complete strangers for how ever little money that was collected.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

SWB said:


> Thirty tears ago my wife wanted to have a garage sale. I didn't like the idea but told her ok as long as I didn't have anything to do with it. Well half way through the sale she decided she had to run out for something and asked me to watch the garage ( I had no idea how a garage sale worked). While I'm there a woman comes up to me and says 10. I said 10 what? She hands me an item that was marked 25 cents and says 10 cents. I just said here take it lol....I absolutely will never understand opening up your property to complete strangers for how ever little money that was collected.


No offense meant to anybody, but I will never understand why somebody would take a garage sale item away at 10 cents, but refuse to pay 25 cents. If you don't want/need "it" badly enough to pay 25 cents, should you even be taking it home? Sure, you can have it for 10 cents. Enjoy!

My wife also does the garage sale thing every couple of years; the only rule I have is that if it goes out for sale, it cannot come back in the house/garage. When she's done with the sale, I take the leftovers to Goodwill.


----------

